# 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten



## Raizor (13. Dezember 2009)

*15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Hi,

ich such momentan nach nem neuen Notebook. Da ich die Hälfte dazubezahlen muss, sollte er maximal zwischen 600 und 700€ liegen. Weitere Anforderungen sind mind. 15 Zoll (15,4"), da ich den Laptop auch zum Spielen nutzen will. Das erfordert auch einen guten Prozessor (2 Kerne Pflicht, über 2GHz) und ne leistungsstarke Graka. Ich favorisiere Ati HD4***, wobei die erste Ziffer möglichst hoch sein soll. Also zB HD4650M. Oder ist die HD4570 besser? Ist es richtig, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass die ATIs besser sind als die GT240M?. 
Festplatte sollte so 320-500GB groß sein. Arbeitsspeicher zw. 3 und 4GB. Er sollte auch WLAN und Bluetooth integriert haben. USB is logisch, Webcam is nicht pflicht, aber cool. Aufs Betriebssystem kann ich aus Kostengründen auch verzichten. Hab noch WinXP da. Win7 sollte aber auch irwann laufen. Und optisches LW sollte auch drin. Ich brauch es selten, aber wenn, dann will ich ni extra ein externes dabei haben müssen.
Ich hab auch schonmal gesucht, und den hier gefunden:
Toshiba Satellite L500-164 (PSLJ3E-02601JGR) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
Taugt der zum Zocken? Arbeiten is ja aufjeden Fall möglich. Ist das P/L-Verhältnis i.O.? Sind die Komponenten gut?
Ich bin dankbar für eure Tipps!

Greetz Raizor


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

was besseres kriegst du nicht, wenn es um spielepower geht. erst so ab 1100€ wird's da besser. 

alternative ist das samsung ahadi, das qualitativ wohl etwas besser sein dürfte. weiß aber grad nicht, ob das bluetooth hat. das hat ne schlechtere CPU, wobei die für die grafikkarte trotzdem mehr als reicht.

dir sollte da aber klar sein, dass die karte nicht mal sogut ist wie eine AMD 3870, Nvidia 8800 für desktop. 


ist aber deutlich besser als eine 4570, und auch etwas besser als eine 240m. jedenfalls, wenn die graifkkarte DDR3 RAM hat.


ohne windows gibt es von den markenherstellern nix in dem preissegment. vlt. findest du bei http://www.mysn.de oder notebookguru.de oder deviltech.de was - die sind erstmal ohne windows.


----------



## poiu (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



> dir sollte da aber klar sein, dass die karte nicht mal sogut ist wie eine AMD 3870, Nvidia 8800 für desktop.



wobei man sagen muss das die Auflösung bei einem 15" Laptop sehr vorteilhaft ist, ohne AA laufen selbst mit HD4570 viele SPiele @High ( ausnahmen bestätigen die regel )



> ohne windows



da würde ich die beiliegende win 7 oder vista lizenz einfach verkaufen.



> Also zB HD4650M. Oder ist die HD4570 besser?



die HD46x0 ist schneller, noch besser sind dann die HD4850 oder Nvidia 250M/260M usw aber auch teurer XD


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

naja, meine desktop AMD 3870 hat bei 1280x1024 schon arge probleme bei neueren spielen in high. da wird ne 4650 dann auch nicht mehr reichen, auch wenn man bei 1200x800 oder 1344x768 nicht ganz so viele pixel zu befeuern hat  aber mind. auf low sollten auch neueste spiele kein problem sein.


----------



## Raizor (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ohne windows gibt es von den markenherstellern nix in dem preissegment. vlt. findest du bei mySN® Schenker-Notebook oder notebookguru.de oder deviltech.de was - die sind erstmal ohne windows.



ich hab jz bei notebookjounal einen test gesehen, in dem ein Notebook angepriesen wird, dass in der Grundausstattung 669,00€ kostet. Ist von deviltech und ohne Windows. Und es hat eine mobile HD5650 und nen Core i5. Die sind ja beide schneller als die Ausstattung vom Toshiba, oder? Is der Core i5 520M schnell genug? und in der standardkonfiguration hat das Notebook nur 2GB DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher. Reicht das aus, oder sollte ich doch in 4GB investieren? 
Und das Wifi-Modul müsste ich auch extra kaufen.... das brauch ich doch für WLAN oder???

Hier noch der Link zum Test: Klick


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

interessantes Laptop, vor allem der aufpreis auf das FullHD Display klingt wegen der höheren Auflösung sehr interessant.

Wlan kostet eigentlich nicht viel : TP-Link TL-WN360G, 54Mbps, Mini PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Problem ist die ANtenne schon drin, wenn nicht, solltest  du da lieber auch denn Aufpreis bezahlen.

RAM kannst du immer nachkaufen 4GB kosten ~ 70€ 
SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

die 2x1GB könntest wieder verkaufen  

ds gleiche gilt für die HDD eine gute 500GB kostet 60€ und die alte kannst ja extern weiter nutzen, oder die 250GB solange drin lassen bis SSD erschwinglich werden


----------



## Raizor (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

ich hab aber nicht vorgehabt, das notebook aufzuschrauben u hdd und ram auszutauschen. ich wollte schon das garantieversprechen wahren^^. und der aufpreis zu 4GB ram kostet "nur" 59€, is also billiger als deine 70€. aufpreis zur 500gb-hdd kostet 69euro, aber das brauch ich nich unbedingt. dazu hab ich noch meine externe hdd. 
und zum WLAN. ich kann in der konfiguration ein wifi-modul einbauen. reicht das für schnelles WLAN? 
allerdings ist diese konfiguration 100euro teurer als das toshiba. lohnt sich das upgrade von C2D P8700 @ 2,53GHz auf Core i5 520M @2,4GHz und das Upgrade von HD4650 auf HD5650? Klingt eigentlich so, aber es is halt auch ne kostenfrage.


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



> der aufpreis zu 4GB ram kostet "nur" 59€



du vergisst das du die 2GB due eingebaut sind behalten darfst^^



> das notebook aufzuschrauben u hdd und ram auszutauschen. ich wollte schon das garantieversprechen wahren



wo eine Klappe ist da darfst du spielen  RAM & HDD sind kein Problem



> allerdings ist diese konfiguration 100euro teurer als das toshiba. lohnt sich das upgrade von



das musst du entscheidn ob sich das lohnt


----------



## Raizor (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



poiu schrieb:


> du vergisst das du die 2GB due eingebaut sind behalten darfst^^


ok, das is richtig. aber was will ich damit? klar, als ersatzteil vll, aber sonst?



poiu schrieb:


> wo eine Klappe ist da darfst du spielen  RAM & HDD sind kein Problem


klappe? was für eine klappe? ich kenn mich nicht so aus mit notebooks, aber unser altes (sehr altes) notebook, musste man fast komplett demontieren um an die HDD zu kommen.



poiu schrieb:


> das musst du entscheidn ob sich das lohnt


naja, rein perfomance-mäßig lohnt sichs bestimmt, aber die frage is, ob der aufpreis gerechtfertigt ist. ich bin absolut kein hardware-spezialist. wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ganz ein Laie^^ Aber der neuere core i5 ist zwar zahlenmäßig langsamer, aber halt stromsparender und bestimmt trotzdem schneller, ABER: teurer. Und die Graka (HD5650) ist auch schneller, aber auch stromhungriger, denk ich. 

Ich steht jz vor der Auswahl: Toshiba Sattelite L500 oder Deviltech Fire DTX. Was meint ihr? Rein performancetechnisch is letzterer besser, aber brauch ich den wirklich? so viel zogge ich nicht. (Obwohl es momentan daran liegt, das mein desktop-pc einfach mal zu langsam ist... siehe signatur)
Könnt ihr mir trotzdem was empfehlen? Vielleicht sogar was ganz anderes?


----------



## poiu (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

die klappe : 
http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show/image/image4b28ff388cb3f

RAM : denn könntest du ja verkaufen


----------



## Raizor (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

jo, verkaufen könnt ichs auch^^ also ich favorisiere momentan das deviltech. das display hats mir angetan^^ und kombiniert mit cpu und gpu klingt das echt ni schlecht. 
jz habe ich ein paar fragen zur konfiguration. Core i5 520M oder 540M? sind die 0,13GHz den 35€ aufpreis wert? 
grafik ist ja nicht veränderbar, also hd5650. 
zum RAM. Würden 2GB erstmal reichen? ich würde dann bei bedarf 4GB nachrüsten, wenn es das geld hergibt^^ 
dann zur HDD. von der 250GB-HDD @7200U/min zur 320GB-HDD @5400U/min gibt es keinen Preisunterschied. Was ist der Unterschied(Vor-/Nachteil) der größeren Platte mit weniger Umdrehung? 
Zum WLAN: bei notebookjounal wird im Datenblatt WLAN angegeben. Trotzdem kann ich bei der Konfiguration ein WIFI-Modul einbauen?! Da seh ich nich durch. Bei notebookjounal wird auch ein fehlender Express-Card-Slot bemängelt. Wozu bräucht ich den? und wozu is ein bei der konfiguration wählbarer Turbo-Cache-Speicher da?

Meine Konfiguration wäre jz folgende:
- 15,4" FullHD-Display
- kein OS
- Core i5 520M @ 2,4GHZ
- ATI HD5650 @1GB
- 2GB DDR3 SDRAM 
- 320GB HDD @5400 U/MIN
- DVD-Brenner
- kein Wifi (denn WLAN schon integriert?!)
- Bluetooth-Modul
und halt der Rest der nicht konfigurierbar ist. Gesamtpreis: 714€. Kann jemand die Konfiguration absegnen? Oder doch lieber schnellere CPU oder andere HDD?! Gleich 4GB RAM?

Vielen Dank
Greetz
Raizor


----------



## midnight (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Wifi ist mehr oder minder Wlan. Die Bezeichnung ist nicht ganz korrekt, meint aber an sich das W-Lan-Modul, du brauchst also in jedem Fall eins. Eine schnellere Platte merkt man sehr deutlich - in zweierlei hinsicht. Einmal bei der Geschwindigkeit, mein Laptop ist mit der 7200er fast abgehoben. Leider wird der Laptop dadurch aber auch hörbar (zumindest bei mir). Aber mir ist es das auf jeden Fall wert. Die 4gb Ram würde ich auch direkt einbauen lassen, ich find die bringens 

so far


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

was ich mich auch frage ist, ob du überhaupt was von dem i5 hast oder ob eine gute dualcore nicht mehr bringen würde. 

windows ist auch nicht dabei, das weißt du?

4GB RAM wären zeitgemäßer, allerdings kosten die bei deviltech glaub ich rel. viel aufpreis - vlt. hol dir 2GB mehr mal selber dazu - dazu müßten die vorhanden 2GB aber dann dann aus EINEM riegel bestehten.

bei dem graka-RAM: 1GB sind mehr als genug, wahrscheinlich würden 512MB schon völlig reichen. so stark ist die karte nun auch wieder nicht, die ist schlechter als eine desktopkarte, bei der man eher sagen würde, dass mehr als 512MB eh kaum was bringt.


----------



## Raizor (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

also muss ich jz so ein wifi-modul einbauen? wlan ist nicht integriert, wie es im datenblatt bei notebookjournal steht?!
Und die schnellere Platte is die 7200er oder? Ist die echt so viel schneller? Aber leider auch lauter?! 
RAM würd ich definitiv erstmal 2GB nehmen, und dann wenn nötig, selber auf 4GB nachrüsten. Kommt vielleicht billiger.
Zur CPU. Ich denke mal, der i5 bringt schon was. Und wenns nur der geringere Stromverbrauch ist. Und langsamer als ein C2D wird er denk ich auch ni sein. aber welcher i5 denn nun? 520 oder 540? Lohnt sich der "stärkere" Prozessor?
Windows brauch ich ja eben ni, weil ich noch ne XP-Linzenz da hab. Deshalb kann ich da sparen. Ich will dann aber irwann auf Win7 nachrüsten, wenn ich studiere. Is billiger 
Und zur Graka: die kann ich nicht konfigurieren. Muss also eh die 1GB-Version nehmen, und schaden kanns ja ni.

Kann mir jemand dann die Konfiguration absegnen? Oder habt ihr nen besseren Vorschlag? i5 520 oder 540????

Greetz
Raizor


----------



## Shi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Ich zock mit meiner Mobility Radeon HD 4650 512MB DDR3 CoD4 in 1600x900 @max @4XAA


----------



## Raizor (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

klingt doch gut, das würde mir vollkommen/grad so( ) reichen^^


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Raizor schrieb:


> also muss ich jz so ein wifi-modul einbauen? wlan ist nicht integriert, wie es im datenblatt bei notebookjournal steht?!




das bei notebook journal getestete modell hat ein wifi modul drinnen

kostet aber auch über 900€

die haben halt ne andere konfiguration getestet


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

ja, im test haben die halt EINE konfiguration getestet, wo WLAN mitkonfiguriert ist.

und wegen der leistung der karte: die ist halt nicht so gut wie zB eine desktop 8880GT oder AMD 3870. mit letzterer komm ich in den letzten monaten so langsam an die grenzen, so dass ich maximal auf mittel spielen kann. es hängt aber immer auch vom spiel ab. ich hab ein notebook, da wäre das deviltech wohl ca. 70% stärker, und ich spiel hier auch noch MW2 auf low. das deviltech müßte das also wohl auf mittel auch noch packen.


----------



## mySN.de (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Einen Codename Arrandale CPU ( wir dürfen bis 7.1. keine Details nennen ) hat es bei Deviltech nie gegeben .

Das NBLB2 läuft nicht mit dieser Chipsatz - Revision... und vor Ende Januar ist dieses System nicht lieferbar.

Die ersten Codename Arrandale Benchmarks dürfen wir ab 7.1.2010 veröffentlichen.

Die Architektur bringt doch Vorteile - aber freut euch bis Anfang 2010.

Mit einem Aufpreis von 200,- € ist also zu rechnen....

MfG Die Intel Premier Partner, die neuste Architektur vorab zum Test bekommen...


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich spiel hier auch noch MW2 auf low. das deviltech müßte das also wohl auf mittel auch noch packen.



laut dem test von notebookjournal schafft es bei maximaler auflösung mit höchsten details noch spielbare fps

aber ist auch der core i7 drin


----------



## Raizor (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



mySN.de schrieb:


> Die Architektur bringt doch Vorteile - aber freut euch bis Anfang 2010.
> 
> Mit einem Aufpreis von 200,- € ist also zu rechnen....



Das mit den Vorteilen klingt schonmal gut. Das mit dem Aufpreis nicht. der is ja echt hoch. Wenn ich jz schon für den Preis vorbestelle, können die dann den Preis trotzdem anheben? Eig nicht, oder?


Und jz nochmal zum Wifi. Es gibt ja zwei Module bei der Konfiguration zur Auswahl. Jeweils mit Preisunterschied. Ist es egal welches ich nehme, oder hat das billigere Einschränkungen?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

was für zwei modele gibt es denn? das teurere hat vermutlich draftN, das andere nicht. oder das teurere ist einfach nur theoretisch besser beim empfang... 


und den preis anheben können die AFAIK nicht, sobald der kaufvertrag angenommen wurde, d.h. in aller regel: deine bestellung auch schriftlich mit dem preis bestätigt wurde. aber da gibt es kleine hintertüren, das man den preis doch erhöhen kann, allerdings dann NICHT so, dass man ungefagt dem kunden mehr abbucht - aber ich glaub der shop kann halt ggf. sagen "nee, zu dem preis verkauf ich das doch nicht - wenn du es trotzdem haben willst: x euro mehr."


----------



## Acid (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

würde noch etwas warten es kommen schon die ersten dx11 karten....


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

@Raizor,

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das Basisgerät bei den Allroundern, nicht wie Vorgestellt dem Logo 'Centrino 2 inside' entspricht. Was eh ein Witz ist. Was nutzt mir ein Centrino2 Proz. wenn die Plattform nicht dem Centrino2 Standard entspricht. 

Das 'Intel Centrino 2 Inside' Papperl wird gern als Käufermagnet verwendet. 

Tatsächlich haben tust du diese Technologie aber erst wenn das Logo 'Intel Centrino 2 System' drauf klebt. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied, ausser für den Geldbeutel.


----------



## Raizor (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> was für zwei modele gibt es denn? das teurere hat vermutlich draftN, das andere nicht. oder das teurere ist einfach nur theoretisch besser beim empfang...



ich kann zwischen "Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN Modul" für 25€ Aufpreis und  "Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300AGN Modul" für 39€ Aufpreis" wählen. brauch ich draftN?




			
				Acid schrieb:
			
		

> würde noch etwas warten es kommen schon die ersten dx11 karten....



die HD5*** reihe ist doch ne dx11-karte... und im Notebook is ne HD5650M drin.



			
				AchtBit schrieb:
			
		

> @Raizor,
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass das Basisgerät bei den Allroundern, nicht wie Vorgestellt dem Logo 'Centrino 2 inside' entspricht. Was eh ein Witz ist. Was nutzt mir ein Centrino2 Proz. wenn die Plattform nicht dem Centrino2 Standard entspricht.
> 
> ...



wieso intel centrino? da steht doch "intel core i7 inside"?! oder was meinst du?


----------



## Pixelplanet (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Raizor schrieb:


> ich kann zwischen "Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100AGN Modul" für 25€ Aufpreis und  "Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300AGN Modul" für 39€ Aufpreis" wählen. brauch ich draftN?



kommt drauf an.

hat dein router N-draft ?

wenn nicht brauchst du es nicht unbedingt

ich würde es trotzdem nehmen weil der aufpreis zu verkraften ist und es etwas Zukunfts sicherer ist


----------



## AchtBit (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Raizor schrieb:


> wieso intel centrino? da steht doch "intel core i7 inside"?! oder was meinst du?


 
Seht bei dem Allround Basis System.


----------



## Raizor (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

also die preise bei deviltech sind ja immer noch die selben. Aber immer noch nicht lieferbar. Gibts inzwischen schon andere ähnliche Hardware auf dem Markt?


----------



## Schoschi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Schau mal bei Dell, die Studio 15 Modelle liegen genau in dem Preis und haben bei der richtigen Konfiguration auch 'ne ATi GraKa + 'ne anständige CPU drin.
Ich hab selber eins, wenn auch eine Generation älter  Ich kann vorallem den Dell-Service sehr loben. Wenn mal was ist, dann wird das schnell und fachgerecht erledigt, wenn man will auch zu Hause


----------



## knuffbiber (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Schau mal bei HawkForce.de vorbei, die ham auch ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Pixelplanet (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*



Raizor schrieb:


> also die preise bei deviltech sind ja immer noch die selben. Aber immer noch nicht lieferbar. Gibts inzwischen schon andere ähnliche Hardware auf dem Markt?




also eigentlich hat sich nicht viel getan

hawkforce hat auch das gleiche notebook im programm wie deviltech nur ist es dort etwas teurer

übrigens wurde der core i5 520 prozessor bei notebookjournal getestet

ist nur ca. 10% langsamer als der i7 720qm

ich würde sagen im moment findest du für dein budget keine bessere P/L


erst wenn das budget an die 1000€ rangeht gibts alternativen von asus


----------



## Raizor (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

kann mir mal jemand was zur tastatur vom Deviltech Fire DTX sagen? Die sieht so komisch aus?!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Was genau ist denn mit der Tastatur?


----------



## Raizor (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

ich muss zugeben, ich hab noch keine erfahrung mit notebooks. aber die tastatur verwirrt mich schon sehr. dass es diese süße sixpack über den pfeiltasten wie bei einer desktop-tastatur nicht gibt, ist mir klar. doch ich suche seit langem die "entf"-taste.

hier erstmal das bild.
 http://www.notebookcheck.com/typo3temp/pics/4f830cecef.jpg

desweiteren wundere ich mich über die obere buchstabenzeile. zwischen enter und backspace... ist das nur bei der englischen tastatur so? was will ich mit den zeichen? die sind doch schon in der ziffernzeile integriert?! 
und was auch stört, ist die vertauschte strg-taste mit der fn-taste. kann man das irwie ändern?


----------



## cookiebrandt (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Entf = Del, erste Reihe, 2. v. R.

MfG


----------



## Raizor (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

ach da oben. oha. naja.... und was ist mit den zeichen zw. enter und backspace?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 15" Notebook für Zocken und Arbeiten*

Das is auf jeden fall ne englische/US Tastatur - da gibt es ein Layout, wo das immer so aussieht. Kannst diesbezüglich ja mal zB bei amazon.com produkfotos ansehen, ZB Amazon.com: Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 (B2L-00002): Electronics  oder Amazon.com: Logitech Internet 350 Vista Qualified USB Keyboard (Black): Electronics

Aber wenn du in D bestellst, kriegst du ganz bestimmt auch ne dt. Tastatur, nix mit Taste zwischen Backspace und Enter. Zur Not ruf mal da an, aber ich bin sicher, da hätte man schon mal was von gelesen, wenn deren Notebooks so ne seltsame Anordnung haben.


----------

